# GLOBAL TOP 1000 Manufacturing companies



## gentlejunho (Aug 12, 2004)

GLOBAL TOP 1000 Manufacturing companies -
world's largest publicly held manufacturing firms -- based on 2004 revenues

HQ located countries and the listed companies' number 

1.USA 313
2.Japan 227
3.UK 52
4.Germany 45
5.France 42
6.Canada/South Korea 35
8.Netherland 20
9.Italy ,Switzerland 18
11.Sweden,Finland,Australia 15
14.Taiwan 13
15.Mexico,India 10
17.Brazil,South Africa 8
20.Belgium 7
21.Spain 6
22.Austria,PRC,HK,Norway,Denmark 4
27.Bermuda,Israel,Singapore,Thailand,Greece 3
32.Russia,Turkey,NewZeland 2
35.Argentina,Chile,Czech republic,Cayman Island,Hungary,Malaysia,Philipine,Poland,Saudi Arabia 1






> Since its launch nine years ago, the IW 1000 has reflected the fundamental reality of a world economy, that manufacturers' toughest competitors are not next door or down the street, but in Europe, Asia and South America, in addition to the United States. The only ranking that matters is how companies stack up on the global playing field.
> 
> Opportunities are not confined to a single country or region either. The world's largest manufacturers leverage supranational networks of production and distribution as well as business alliances and joint ventures to market and deliver products and services to customers wherever they might be located around the globe. Tracking expenses, sales, and the flow of cash through the various business units of a single organization can be a tortuous task, just ask the accountants for any of these multi-billion-dollar companies. Especially the people at Royal Dutch/Shell (No. 2), Lennox International (No. 674) Goodyear Tire & Rubber (No. 175), and Flowserve (No. 843), where accounting problems delayed filing financial reports on schedule.
> 
> ...


http://www.industryweek.com/section.aspx?sectionid=40

http://www.industryweek.com/research/iw1000/2005/IW05Enter.asp

http://www.industryweek.com/research/iw1000/2005/iw1000names05.asp


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

The only reason that I can think of Germany being behind the UK is that it has a lot of big _private_ manufactoring companies.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm suprised that Belgium has 7!


----------



## asianguy (Jul 10, 2005)

SHiRO said:


> The only reason that I can think of Germany being behind the UK is that it has a lot of big _private_ manufactoring companies.


1. IW 1000 is IndustryWeek's unique report on the world's 1,000 largest publicly held manufacturing companies based on revenue. Many of the world's biggest companies are private held or in government hands.

2. Australia has a nominal GDP similar to South Korea and yet South Korea has more than twice the companies.

3. China has a nominal GDP 2.5 times of India, and yet India has more than twice the number of companies.


----------



## Jampacked SpecialExp (May 23, 2005)

Contrary to the list, most of our appliances are made in China. China holds our companies as hostages.


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

Go Mexico! kay:


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

asianguy said:


> 1. IW 1000 is IndustryWeek's unique report on the world's 1,000 largest publicly held manufacturing companies based on revenue. Many of the world's biggest companies are private held or in government hands.
> 
> 2. Australia has a nominal GDP similar to South Korea and yet South Korea has more than twice the companies.
> 
> 3. China has a nominal GDP 2.5 times of India, and yet India has more than twice the number of companies.


And?


2. Obviously, Australia hasn't got many large manufacturing companies but makes it up in services

3. Obviously China's companies are private (state held in this case)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

SHiRO said:


> The only reason that I can think of Germany being behind the UK is that it has a lot of big _private_ manufactoring companies.


Germany has many more large privately owned companies than the UK but contrary to popular belief the UK still has a large manufacturing sector even though it is declining in importance.

Plus there are still a lot of manufacturing companies with HQs in the UK even if not much of the production is there.

Industry still made up about 22% of the UK economy last year (versus about 30% for Germany), that's about $500bn. Not many countries have a larger industrial sector.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

currently nothing beats the combined forces of Deutschland, Nederland, Schweiz and Österreich. Industrious, innovative, original, advanced, relaxed, stripped from patriotic binge-bragging etc while it comes with the greatest civil liberties and societies as open and democratic as you will not witness elsewhere.
And if you insist, include: Luxemburg, Belgium, Denmark and the Czech Republic! Countries with a work aethic similar to that of the 'teutsche länder'.

Besides: Turkey in effect is one of the main manufacturing countries in the world ...

(tv's, cars etc)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Oh how I disagree, the combined forces of the UK, USA, China and Japan will open a can of whoop-ass on your 'Coallition of the Continental Europeans' any day


----------



## Poryaa (Sep 26, 2004)

The US and Japan have far more best makers than the others.

Period.


----------



## gentlejunho (Aug 12, 2004)

UK's manufacturing industry often underated visually to common people,because they are energy/phamaceutical/engineering,design companies and they are mostly producing outside of UK.


Its such like that UK is generally known to have less global ranked companies compared to Japan and Germany but actually the reality is that they have the third most number of global companies by revenue and second most number of companies by stock share price. 

But stil general people do not know even they are UK companies.


----------

